# 99 Passat Window Motor Problems PLEASE HELP!



## almostflatland (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a 1999 Passat Wagon 1.8T and recently my REAR drivers side window stopped operating. When I press the window switch from either the drivers seat controls or the button on the door itself the window does not go up or down, however I can hear the motor click once every time I press the window button. 

So, I took the car to the dealership and had them inspect it (or so I thought) and told me I had to replace the window motor. I ordered the part (~$350) and told them I would install myself.

Today I picked up the new window motor from the dealership, took apart my door panel and window regulator to install, and then plugged in the new motor to test it out. The new motor does the exact same thing as the old one. When you press the window button from the drivers controls you can hear the motor click, but the motor gear does not turn. 



Did VW sell me bad motor or did they incorrectly diagnose my issue???


----------



## almostflatland (Jul 15, 2012)

I am going to remove the passenger side rear door panel and test out both old and new motors using the plug I know works properly. I'm assuming the only difference in L and R motors is the mounting orientation.

If either/or motors work properly, could possibly be drivers side left/front switch panel?


----------



## almostflatland (Jul 15, 2012)

Picked up a new drivers seat switch panel from the junkyard today. Plugged in and both old and new motors operate as they did before, they make a clicking sound but the plastic gear does not turn.

Additionally, I removed the opposite side rear door panel to get to the motor plug. Tested and neither motor responds at all, I'm assuming the wiring is different for left and right.

Sooo, the car at the yard that I pulled the switch out of actually has the key with the car. Tomorrow I may return and see if the motor on the car that I am in need of operates properly, If so I may pull it out and pay just to test it.

If it's not the switch and not the motor itself, what else could it be? I don't have any frayed wires that are visible, and the motor does make a clicking sound when you hit the switch which leads me to assume it is getting a connection.

Anyone? :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## almostflatland (Jul 15, 2012)

Broken wires in the harness where the door bends. Taped them up. Works now.:bs:


----------



## Brudy1 (May 6, 2013)

*Broken Wire*

Dito 
1999 Beetle drivers side window, I patched the wires where the bend at the door hinge. 

Fixed  :wave:


----------

